# Anyone else enjoying American Horror Story on FX



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Fun show, it reminds me of The Shining. What do you think of this show?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it so far. It's kind of a cross between "The Others" and “The Shining.”

After the dog bit the little girl in episode 1, I thought for sure the dog was going to be toast by the end of the episode.

I wonder if they dialed it back a little in episode 2, because it didn't seem as scary as episode 1. I also keep wondering when someone is going to “find” some pictures in the house of all the ghosts (neighbor, boyfriend, maid).


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Just watched the first ep last night. I was pleasantly surprised. Will definitely keep watching for now.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it scary? Like make you jump scary? I ask because if so, I like setting the mood...lights down, stereo up. :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Is it scary? Like make you jump scary? I ask because if so, I like setting the mood...lights down, stereo up. :lol:


It really is like "The Others" and "The Shining" if you found them entertaining  I don't think anyone would soil them selves though :lol: not that kind of scary


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> Fun show, it reminds me of The Shining. What do you think of this show?


Not much so far. Mainly because I have no idea what the plot is after two episodes.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't watched the second yet, first one left me a little lost. W/ FX's track record I figure it is definitely worth watching. Probably should have gone through the strobe sequence near the end of ep. 1 shot by shot, I couldn't hardly watch the screen with the lights flashing so much but there were some great things in what I did see.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Recording it, but waiting for the 2nd boot to drop before watching it.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

Enjoyed the 1st episode. Will watch the 2nd this weekend. Was scary enough that my wife stopped watching.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Watching it right now. Pretty whacked. I think FX has a hit on their hands.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.zap2it.com/news/pictures...nnibal-lecter-20111017,0,4811821.photogallery


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Still a little hazy on who's real and who's a spirit. And how they tie into the history of the house.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Second ep. was a lot better IMO, watching 3rd as I type. Just realized the young maid is Alexandra Breckenridge whom I have loved since I first saw her in Dirt.

Actually had a dream about the show last night, reason I am catching up today.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Very good show, I love good horror!


----------



## joehandy2011 (Jul 1, 2010)

*GREAT SHOW! I'm kinda wondering who's real and who's a ghost, too. At this point, I think the Harmon family that live in the house are alive...The rest? Who knows! I do know one thing, I CAN'T STOP WATCHING!*


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's OK but they sure try to cram every type of horror plot there is into it.

Everything but the kitchen sink, you might say.

On the other hand, I think the kitchen sink will probably be possessed by a ghost next season.


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

I cannot understand having a second season of this show UNLESS they change it to a new location with new people. This is the perfect type of show for a 1 season and done. Unfortunately the US does not understand the concept of this.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am just making it through the 3rd or 4th episode. I can tell you as a single guy, no matter how many ghosts they throw at the plot, the horror of their marriage is scaring me single for sure.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just got caught up. This show is just fantastic. I do agree that is should be a One and Done I can't imagine a second season.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

We like it. I agree it should be a one and done season. It's not a show like _Fringe _or _X-Files_the writers can keep going and hold the audience's attention, IMHO. It just needs to build to a big, climactic finale!


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

I like the show, but my husband won't watch it. He's not big on horror shows. I really like how they keep unraveling more and more details about who's dead and who died in the house. But my favorite character is the maid and how she appears young and sexy to all the men, but old to everyone else. That's hilarious!

I'm good with it being more than one season.

Cheryl


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, I didn't see that coming.



Spoiler



I had a momentary thought she may be dead when the truancy officer said she had missed school for 16 days. However I dismissed it because she's been in so may scene's talking to various people. Once she reappeared back in the house after she tried running out the front gate I thought holy cow, she's dead!!! I completely forgot she had taken all the pills and Tate found her in the bath tub. Dang show and their ghosts that appear real in the house


----------

